# Isometric Drawings?



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you do them, are you good at them?

Here is a cool online iso program.

http://illuminations.nctm.org/ActivityDetail.aspx?ID=125​


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

That's what you have to properly size on the Ky Master's Exam, and also the Ky Journeyman's Exam, but of course the Master's being a little more tougher.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea we had to do an iso here the pass the practical exam. Two level house, two bath up stairs, one down, all fitting to be named and size of pipe run.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We have to draw three of them on our state exam. 30% of the exam too if i recall. And on a side note on that issue. I didn't think that it was very fair. Electricians dont have to draw wiring schematics or wiring isos. Gcs dont have to draw anythings. But I will give props to the mechanical guys for AC work. Man oh Man, that is a lot of stuff to have to know. I have a brother-in-law who is the lead tech for Trane here in tally, I couldn't believe how many books and manuals he carrys in the van with him.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Do you do them, are you good at them?​
> 
> 
> Here is a cool online iso program.​
> http://illuminations.nctm.org/ActivityDetail.aspx?ID=125​


thanks Ron.

i've been asking around up here for iso paper. nobody has any, at least none that they want to give away.

you just made life for this eskimo a little easier.

thanks again.

Vince


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

my iso paper is made by Alvin and is no. 1242 81/2"x 11" 35degrees 16'


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I teach isometric drawing to my 1st and 2nd year plumbing class and apprentice classes. Great site.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I teach isometric drawing to my 1st and 2nd year plumbing class and apprentice classes. Great site.


I've only been shown how to do this once in my 2 years in the class, do you have any good materials that would give me some pointers? Whats the proper way to represent a pipe running on a 45* angle from the other pipes?

:thumbsup:

(must be my firefox but i don't see anything on that page  )


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

really hard to explain without being there but the best thing i can tell you is to buy a 30-60-90 triangle. the 90 on the triangle represents the vertical, the 30 are the main runs and the 60 are the branches.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

brain freeze said:


> thanks Ron.
> 
> i've been asking around up here for iso paper. nobody has any, at least none that they want to give away.
> 
> ...


 If you do a Google search for isometric graph paper you will find some websites where you can download a PDF and print your own as needed. I don't have the bookmark in my home machine or I would post a link.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yea we had to do an iso here the pass the practical exam. Two level house, two bath up stairs, one down, all fitting to be named and size of pipe run.



Just retested for CA Journeyman, had to retake DWV. Given a drawing had to label fittings and pipe size.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

cool tool. but give me a couple rulers and I'm good to go, no iso paper needed! we have to do most of our drawings in the field to order the fab and part!


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

If it is a small commercial job we will draw our own and submit it to the State Plumbing inspectors for approval


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I draw them for one architect and for some my builders. Permits here require both waste and water isos for commercial, some cities require just the waste layout for residential.


----------

